# widget mac ge



## tonio08 (4 Février 2006)

bonjour,
où pourrais je télécharger le widget de macgé et celui des pages jaunes.
merci


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

Salut,

Pour le widget Macgé : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/MacGeneration.wdgt.zip  (attention lien direct)

Pour le widget Pages Jaunes : http://www.mindblaze.net/widgets/LesPagesJaunes.wdgt.zip (lien direct aussi)

Ha ! Google est ton ami, et la recherche sur le forum aussi


----------



## tonio08 (5 Février 2006)

merci beaucoup


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

Widget aubade ... :rateau: 

http://www.david-leonard.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=160&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------

